# Post Spaying Behavior Help



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

First, Welcome to the forum. I wish I had better advice for you but the females I've had didn't act at all like that. If I were you I would be calling your vet in the morning. Please keep us posted.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Anthony, 
Chloe was spayed this past October. Her surgery was performed on a Thursday and that weekend she was quite sluggish. I didn't encourage her to play (I didnt want to rip the stiches) but she didnt seem to want to either. My dog is normally very active and energetic. By Tuesday though she seemed to be back to her crazy self. I think its normal for them to take a couple days and just chill. 

I remember when she wanted to go outside to do her business post spayed - she would scratch to go out, do her thing and come in the house right away. That only lasted a week. 

Hope that helps! 

*Give Nillabean a hug*


----------



## Anthony and Nillabean (May 4, 2011)

*So my little girl is back to normal*

Hi, Anthony and Nillabean again, you wouldn't believe me if I told you but it seems my little girl was just enjoying all the attention she was getting. I had thought of every possible medical situation that could've been wrong with her and it was the simplest thing, I'd overlooked. Nillabean's mom (my GF) had placed one of my t-shirts on her to prevent her from licking at her stitches at night, while I was on shift. It seems my little girl was very shy or pretty vain about having to go outside like that, in my shirts. lol 

We've left the shirt off and within a blink she was playing and so excited. My little girl is back. Who would thought that the simplest thing, was bothering her? 

Thank you all so much for your advice. 

Anthony and Lady Vanillabean von Goldenpaws.


----------

